
Google says Chrome isn't killing ad blockers - estranhosidade
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-says-chrome-isnt-killing-ad-blockers-its-making-them-safer/
======
4ensic
After a lot of heat was applied, Google backed off and acted like the world
misunderstood their intent. But they sure tried. Meanwhile, Mozilla increased
the default privacy level of Firefox.

Which sounds more trustworthy?

~~~
qtplatypus
Google initially claimed that thus was to remove the need for add blockers to
have to see the web request in order to operate.

They proposed an API that was like safari where the block lists are handled by
a pattern match inside the browser rather then running a js script.

They made this announcement increasing the number of patterns that can be
matched however the API remains the same.

Now it could be that google is trying to undermine add blockers in order
cement its power. However this argues agaist it. Since the list is limited and
google is the largest provider of adds if there are insufficent patterns then
blocking google ads would result in googles rivels not being blocked.

------
estranhosidade
I will believe on that when they allow extensions on Chrome for Android ( ͡°
͜ʖ ͡°)

